# Any Luck Selling On The Classifieds Here?



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

I am thinking about selling some gear and I am wondering if the classifieds here get results or should I just go directly to eBay?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I would try here first. I have had excellent experience with both buying and selling through this forum.

You can bump your item(s) to the top of the list weekly and easily change your price, edit the wording of the ad, add or "replace" pics, etc.

I have also used our local Kijiji with some degree of success. However, the Kijiji "experience" can often be very "testing" (putting it politely).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

Depends on if people here want what you have to sell.
I've bought stuff through this site with no problems.
I posted only once for sale here for a week before going
to kijiji (give fellow members first look-see with %10 discount).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have done a trade and a sell here. Worked great because the people here care about what they do.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Try GC first and see if there is any interest in your gear. I've bought and sold here quite a bit with zero issues.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah I love the classifieds here. I find if something doesn't sell it's because I'm asking too much.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've bought and sold mostly pedals on here and they've all been solid deals. I see lots of guitars move too, I just haven't got into that stuff myself.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

If you want a hassle-free deal, selling here gives you a very high chance of that, whereas E-Bay, CL and Kijiji not so much.

Personally, I've had very good success here, selling about 80% of gear that I've listed. Mind you, sometimes you have to be very patient or adjust your price to meet supply/demand to make it happen, but all in all, I would categorize GC as a good place to buy/sell/trade gear.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Most of the GC members I've met are gear sluts who know their stuff & have a relatively decent idea of FMV. Unlike Kijiji, lowballing & crazy trade offers are not the norm on here, I've had much better luck on GC for boutique & vintage gear. 

Unfortunately, shipping lower end items usually isn't worth it, so I've decided to brave Kijiji to clear out some odds & sods. Exchanging several dozen e-mails about a speaker or pickup really isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been flipping instruments for 25 yrs and this place is generally first class. The done deals that I've done here have been smooth and straight forward. 

Lots of pics helps as well as starting dialogue on the phone early in the process. Weeds out the tire kickers.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

That is funny. I have never talked with anyone on the phone in any of my transactions here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Several pedals, an amp, and a guitar bought and sold here, all very good deals with great communication and shipping. Interest is very high here, and lowballers few.

I recommend dealing here first before attempting other markets.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I've had pretty good luck moving gear on here.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've bought. sold, and traded one or two things here!


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, this is my favorite place to buy/sell/trade. You don't get any Kijiji weirdos and the folks on here are usually quite knowledgeable, upfront, and reliable.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I've bought. sold, and traded one or two things here!


I believe that's whats known as an "understatement" Dave.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes but he wouldn't know that, LOL. Really not something i can brag about. It's a disease, but an interesting one. 

I can't recommend the folks here highly enough btw, deal in confidence.



bagpipe said:


> I believe that's whats known as an "understatement" Dave.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So much for the ignore list, LOL. I can't stay pissed off for more than 5 minutes, sorry about all that. Lots more going on the past few days than that thread but it's also behind me now I think.

I actually kept the Special for a couple of years and It's one of my few regrets. That and the Heritage 535 are the 2 biggies. The Zinky was definitely in the Marshall camp but if that's what you're looking for it's a damn good grab n go.



nkjanssen said:


> Hey Dave, are you still rocking my old Les Paul Special? I eventually ended up trading the Zinky Blue Velvet. Nice amp, but a bit too Marshally for my tastes.
> 
> Trades are where it's at.
> 
> :woot:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

OK so I have posted some pedals for sale... we shall see!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

FYI- I have sold 3 pedals in about 1.5-2 weeks on eBay, while I did not get any offers and have sold nothing on this site in 1 month.


----------

